# Buck Island WMA



## Bwdonald (Jan 30, 2013)

Anybody hunted hogs at Buck Island WMA?  My hunting partner and I have been twice now.  The first time we saw lots of signs and this past weekend we ran up on three.  We snuck up on them from a canoe and they never knew we were there.  Being a newbie I took my first best shot from the canoe and am pretty sure I hit one of them in the meat section.  All -shabba doo-- shabba dooby doo-- la,la,la  --shooby dooby doooo wa- broke loose at this point.  I couldn't get out of the canoe fast enough to chase as the water was at least 6' deep and couldn't get another shot.  We tracked them through the swamps and into the thick stuff where we lost them.  
My hunting partner left yesterday on deployment so was wondering if anyone else was interested in hitting this area with me sometime?  We have found the hogs and just want to bring one home.  We found a trail that leads to there bedding area and am going to find it from the road next time and leave the canoe at home.
If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## littlewolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Never heard of this WMA. Is it in Georgia?? 

It's not on the DNR's list: http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/alphabetical-wma-index/


----------



## Bwdonald (Jan 31, 2013)

Townsend wma


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have to go thru that way on my way to woodbine, 2-3 times between now and april. I might be up for it, if you done mind going with an OF. Not familiar with that WMA, I assume it is around darien/townsend?


----------



## arkie1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Buck island has no hogs on it!!  Don't go lying to these folks here.


----------



## Bwdonald (Feb 7, 2013)

Going this weekend.  Will post a report and hopefully pictures when I get back.


----------



## Dinodees (Oct 12, 2020)

Any one hitting this wma this year


----------

